

Learning Attention to Detail from Sherlock Holmes - alexyoung
http://alexyoung.org/2010/11/08/details/

======
TomOfTTB
This isn't related to the post directly but if you really want to learn how
someone develops skills like those of the fictionalized Sherlock Holmes you
might want to check out this biography of Dr. Joseph Bell (who was the primary
inspiration for the character): [http://www.amazon.com/Dr-Joe-Bell-Sherlock-
Holmes/dp/0879721...](http://www.amazon.com/Dr-Joe-Bell-Sherlock-
Holmes/dp/0879721987)

Though it's more biography than instruction manual I found a lot of good
insights when I read it.

